# Humbled today



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

I decided to buy another OH tag and stay local today.

Started off at a friend from work's place. A 40 acre block between two developments. Says that he's been hearing birds gobbling back there. Made a few calls, got no response, decided to move on. I'll be back again though.

While driving back the dirt road to my usual spot, I see a lone turkey walking down the left side of the road about 100yds ahead. Stop and get my binoculars out for a better look and see the red neck, pale head and a probably a 10" beard.

Once he got around the bend and out of sight, I snuck about 150yds into the woods and maybe 1/2 the distance (guessing) to where I last saw him. Setup and started calling. Called a few more times till noon with no answers.


I figured that he moved on, got spooked (by me) or maybe had some hens with him that I didn't see earlier.

Drove down to the end of the dirt road (about 300yds further), turned around and started driving back out. Next thing I know, the gobbler (all alone) walks right across the road in front of my car.

All I can say is humbling.....

A couple of other guys are hunting this area also. Maybe one of them gave this bird a Phd. in hunters and calls.


----------



## zap (Jun 5, 2005)

Don't forget, just becasue a bird doesn't gobble, doesn't mean they arn't coming. Always try to give them about an hour unless there is a definate reason to do otherwise.

Birds often quit gobbling when they get pressured.


----------

